# Herbed Red Snapper



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

2 tablespoons lemmon juice
1 tablespoon butter, melted
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspooon grated lemmon peel
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
4 red snapper fillets

combine the first 7 ingredients
dip fillets
grill covered over hot heat for 10 min or until fish flakes easily with a fork

roughly 4 servings


----------

